# S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph - arrived



## Steverino 417

Evening All from London,

New to the forum and new to Muhle - I've just ordered a SAR Flieger-Chronograph on the rubber strap:






































Really looking forward to receiving it: the only slight problem is that there is a 10-12 week wait for the factory to produce them! So will just have to be patient.

I still can't decide if it's more of a dive watch or more of a flieger. Either way, I love it


----------



## BobMartian

That piece is amazing. I have the SAR Rescue Timer and the quality is superb.


----------



## webicons

Post wrist shots when it arrives! I’ve always been fascinated with this model. It was on my short list for a long time but I decided that it would probably wear too tall. You don’t see them around here very often.


----------



## Steverino 417

Thanks Bob, I like the Rescue Timer a lot, that is one hell of a tough watch. The fact that I'm a left hander and the Flieger-Chrono is effectively a left handers watch (even if it wasnt designed that way) was a big selling point for me.


----------



## Steverino 417

Webicons, will do - although you'll need to be as patient as me, since it probably won't land until late April given the lead time. I'm guessing their production is suffering due to the lockdown?


----------



## BobMartian

Steverino 417 said:


> Thanks Bob, I like the Rescue Timer a lot, that is one hell of a tough watch. The fact that I'm a left hander and the Flieger-Chrono is effectively a left handers watch (even if it wasnt designed that way) was a big selling point for me.


Definitely one of the nicer left side crown cases I've seen. I assume they put it on the left side for the same reasons as the Omega Ploprof. All those knobs might interfere with the bending of your wrist.


----------



## Steverino 417

I think you're right about why they put the pushers on the left - I recall seeing it written somewhere in one of the reviews. I'm taking it as an opportunity to add to my small sub collection of watches for left handers - already have 2 of a similar size with large crowns and I have no problems with them interfering with my wrist bending, so I'm taking an educated guess that this will also be OK.

Will let you know in April!


----------



## NC_Hager626

Nice. Looking forward to reading your initial impressions and pics on its arrival.


----------



## Simon

Welcome
This is a superb watch - I have been very tempted by it for some time - quality made & unique looking - flieger diver


----------



## Camguy

Those rock. I can tell you the strap is fantastic.


----------



## Steverino 417

Thanks Simon,

Sounds as if there is a bit of interest in this watch so I will be sure to post pics and initial impressions when it turns up. Like you, I think the Flieger-Diver hybrid is pretty unique: as Fliegers and Divers are my preferred categories of watch, I was looking for a second sports type chronograph to add to the collection and it ticks the left handers box, then for me it was a bit of a no-brainer.

Hopefully the dealer or Muhle themselves were managing expectations and they can beat their estimated delivery date.


----------



## Steverino 417

Camguy said:


> Those rock. I can tell you the strap is fantastic.


Thanks Camguy, do you have one?


----------



## Camguy

Steverino 417 said:


> Thanks Camguy, do you have one?


I've got a Seebattallion with the same strap.


----------



## Steverino 417

Thanks Camguy, very nice watch - I was looking at the Seebattallion but already have a blue face GMT diver (Oris Acquis) in the collection. The strap looks great - very well shaped and chunky, which is a big plus point for me.


----------



## watchimus

I just got mine 3 weeks ago. Great watch. Superb quality. The rubber strap is very comfortable (soft & supple) and has a nice lug/bar attachment that allow it to rotate and fit nicely in the wrist.

I had this watch on my list for « years » and i am super happy i finally went for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

watchimus said:


> I just got mine 3 weeks ago. Great watch. Superb quality. The rubber strap is very comfortable (soft & supple) and has a nice lug/bar attachment that allow it to rotate and fit nicely in the wrist.
> 
> I had this watch on my list for « years » and i am super happy i finally went for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that - nice pic. Looking forward to mine for sure. Did yours take long to be delivered? The AD said 10-12 weeks for mine.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

watchimus said:


> I just got mine 3 weeks ago. Great watch. Superb quality. The rubber strap is very comfortable (soft & supple) and has a nice lug/bar attachment that allow it to rotate and fit nicely in the wrist.
> 
> I had this watch on my list for « years » and i am super happy i finally went for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm knew to this brand and this watch is sick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Mine is due to arrive today if the courier service does their thing, so will try to post pics when I get a moment.


----------



## Steverino 417

Finally here and I'm happy with it. Have cut the strap to size and it fits really well. Sorry for the poor pics in artificial light, will take more over the weekend.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

That thing is a beast! Congrats. Looks great on you.


----------



## Hastie73

That is dynamite. Wish I hadn't seen it, I need to get MG #3 now.

Edit, just checked the dimensions. At 45mm I'd have to wear it around my neck. Shame, it's a lovely piece.


----------



## Steverino 417

LosAngelesTimer said:


> That thing is a beast! Congrats. Looks great on you.


Thanks  Its a proper big tool watch (45mm x 16mm) with one of the best rubber straps I've ever come across. Bit nerve wracking cutting it to size!


----------



## Steverino 417

Hastie73 said:


> That is dynamite. Wish I hadn't seen it, I need to get MG #3 now.
> 
> Edit, just checked the dimensions. At 45mm I'd have to wear it around my neck. Shame, it's a lovely piece.


Cheers - it is a biggie but it wears well even on my modest 6.3" wrist and is very comfortable/ not too heavy. It's going to get a lot of sports and activity usage.


----------



## Steverino 417

Oh yeah, forgot to post a pic of the case back, which is nice.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Steverino 417 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to post a pic of the case back, which is nice.
> 
> View attachment 15816959


Congrats on your S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph. That is one solid looking watch on your wrist. Plus, the movement thru the case back looks just as solid as well. Enjoy your new Mühle-Glashütte.


----------



## Steverino 417

NC_Hager626 said:


> Congrats on your S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph. That is one solid looking watch on your wrist. Plus, the movement thru the case back looks just as solid as well. Enjoy your new Mühle-Glashütte.


I definitely am, thanks  I know what I'm wearing this weekend...


----------



## Tom V.

Steverino 417 said:


> Evening All from London,
> 
> New to the forum and new to Muhle - I've just ordered a SAR Flieger-Chronograph on the rubber strap:
> 
> View attachment 15693456
> View attachment 15693457
> View attachment 15693458
> View attachment 15693459
> View attachment 15693460
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to receiving it: the only slight problem is that there is a 10-12 week wait for the factory to produce them! So will just have to be patient.
> 
> I still can't decide if it's more of a dive watch or more of a flieger. Either way, I love it


could we get a lume shot, please and thank you?

Tom V.


----------



## Steverino 417

Tom V. said:


> could we get a lume shot, please and thank you?
> 
> Tom V.


Will do later on Tom.


----------



## Steverino 417

Here you go Tom. Bit of a dull day over here in London so maybe could have been better. But it is good lume.










Even in daylight, the watch itself is very legible - could glance at in the car without my specs on and tell the time immediately.


----------



## Steverino 417

A few pics taken in natural light, hopefully a bit better:


----------



## Jetrider

Sinn killer! Great piece!


----------



## van_helsing

That is a great looking watch. Large and great looking.


----------



## mcpackey

Really i massive, nice watch. I'm still not clear if Damasko DC82 or this beauty will be my next watch...


----------



## StufflerMike

Some more pics


----------



## Steverino 417

mcpackey said:


> Really i massive, nice watch. I'm still not clear if Damasko DC82 or this beauty will be my next watch...


Personally I'd choose mine, but I'm not totally unbiased


----------



## StufflerMike

mcpackey said:


> &#8230;..I'm still not clear if Damasko DC82 or this beauty will be my next watch...


Hmmh, can't help to make a choice.
Completely different approach imho, technically and visually.


----------



## mcpackey

@Steverino 417 
Me also - i have already a Mühle and the quality is outstanding - and i think this Masterpiece is surely unique

@StufflerMike 
Thats completely right - sadly i never saw an Damasko in Real so the decision is paper based (technically and design for a tough watch a lot speak for Damaskos Marketing). But i even know the "Dresser" from Mühle are hard taker 

I enjoy your photos which will make my decision very hard


----------



## KRVNRCH

I had looked at Muhle before...but this one really catches my eye... I just found one on C24...no indication of what size the band it sized to....sent the seller a message....🤞


----------



## Steverino 417

KRVNRCH said:


> I had looked at Muhle before...but this one really catches my eye... I just found one on C24...no indication of what size the band it sized to....sent the seller a message....🤞


That is the main consideration if you are buying used, as the strap is 'cut to size'. Hopefully he is a big wristed guy...


----------



## KRVNRCH

Unfortunately NOPE...7.25" I am about 7.75. He did send me a link to a site where I could buy a new band...


----------



## Steverino 417

KRVNRCH said:


> Unfortunately NOPE...7.25" I am about 7.75. He did send me a link to a site where I could buy a new band...


Bad luck. Hopefully those new bands are the Muhle original equipment as they really are very nice: possibly the best rubber straps I've ever come across. I guess you can factor it into the price.


----------



## Camguy

A new band (sans clasp) from Mühle Glashütte USA is only $85, so a mistake isn't quite so painful.


----------



## Steverino 417

Camguy said:


> A new band (sans clasp) from Mühle Glashütte USA is only $85, so a mistake isn't quite so painful.


Good to know - that is pretty good value compared to some brands replacement straps I have seen.


----------



## BobMartian

I read this on a dealers website ...

"To replace this band, you will need two 2.5mm flat screwdrivers(one locked in a vise) to remove and replace it again"


----------



## Camguy

BobMartian said:


> I read this on a dealers website ...
> 
> "To replace this band, you will need two 2.5mm flat screwdrivers(one locked in a vise) to remove and replace it again"


The screw bars are in there _tight_...really tight. A little heat helps considerably. I use a soldering iron...a couple of light touches to the screw and it'll come loose.


----------

